# Lazy Susan for Vinyl



## rbarrett77 (Feb 20, 2017)

All, 

I have been brainstorming on a new project for the last few days and I am stuck. What would be the best way to measure (see image below) line to line in order to get the exact same spacing? The bottom cuts will have to match the top. 


See image...


The goal of the project is to build a Lazy Susan that I can insert my records into.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

What I would do is find the circumference of the outer circle and subtract the width of the 20 dividers and divide the balance by 20.

You can find the circumference by multiplying the diameter by 3.1416

If you are having difficulty measuring around the radius you could lay it out on the edge of the thin piece of soft wood and bend it around the radius.


----------



## rbarrett77 (Feb 20, 2017)

Thank you, Steve! Now that I know that what do think would be the best way to make the cuts? Table saw, make a cut and then rotate to the next marked line? I worry about the top piece and the bottom pieces marrying up. 
Thanks again!


----------



## Dodis (Feb 25, 2013)

For your goal, sounds like you want to setup dividers for the lazy-susan between the albums. For the grooves for the dividers, I would setup a guide for the router using a bit to fit the dividers. I would then make stopped grooves from the edge to near the center, maybe even far enough that all the dividers end up touching close to the center.


As for how to lay out the spacing. I found an old table to calculate a number of divisions using the diameter to set your compass to be able to just step off the spacing around the perimeter. Then I took it further and put it in a spreadsheet so you can enter your diameter and number of spaces, and it will give you the settings for the compass.


Oh well, the XLS format is not allowed, and zipped it is over the size limit, so I have attached the PDF. Just means you need to do a little math. Or, PM me and I'll email the spreadsheet.


Mike "Dodis"


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

rbarrett77 said:


> Thank you, Steve! Now that I know that what do think would be the best way to make the cuts? Table saw, make a cut and then rotate to the next marked line? I worry about the top piece and the bottom pieces marrying up.
> Thanks again!


A table saw would be difficult to make the cuts on all those angles. I think I would be more inclined to lay it all out on the board with pencil and see if it suites your needs and make the cuts with a router and a straight edge. 

The one thing that bothers me with the design is the openings are smaller in the back which the records would get pinched and not fit very well. I think I would rather have fewer openings and have the openings rectangular in shape. There would just be a spacer between the openings on the outer diameter. I don't know if I'm understanding the final product though.


----------

